# Idler gear LGB 20892



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to replace the idler gears on my LGB Sumpter Valley mallet (LGB# 20892). I did a Google search and it brought me back here. The link was no longer valid. I'm going to be visiting some large scale shops in the next couple of weeks and any help would be appreciated.


Thanks, 


Chuck


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Good luck....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I need the LGB stock number. With that number I might be able to find it. The idlers for the moguls do not work.


I realize that this might be a fruitless search, but the Number would help.


Chuck


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Chuck, 
Try Ron Gibson, He is the Walters LGB rep. They are making the Sumpter Valley again and might have the parts. 
[email protected] office 1-800-877-7171 never hurts to ask. 

Also try Train Li, They advertise LGB parts and they might be able to help find the part number. 
http://www.train-li-usa.com/ 

Steve


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

SLemcke:

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll give them a call.

Chuck


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Chuck, 
If none of them have the parts, you might give Bridgemasters a call. they have quite a few NOS parts for LGB and would be worth a try, 

Don


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck.... 

Now Jack...that's not very helpful!  

Steve, in addition to talking to Ron or Axel, I would contact Marklin directly (numbers/emails on their website). 
http://www.lgb.com/de/service/hilfe/reparaturservice.html


They have been very responsive and as mentioned above, that loco is in production so they will be able to get you the parts. Keith


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

LGB MALLET IDLER GEARS...GERMAN MADE!!!! 4 PCS. 20232, 20850, 20892 ETCLGB PARTS http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-MALLET-...1c1f95de6d


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, aren't these the same gears?????

Mallet Gears

Try Tom at Only trains *1-800-789-5738 *

or Alex at Trainl-li *508-529-9166*

Here's the link gtrainman posted for the ebay item 

Mallet gears


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

For what it is worth here you go. You might get lucky since that other company re-issued this model recently. Sure was nice when you could get parts here in the states direct from LGB.
As I said - good luck......


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jack:

I have that diagram, or one similar, but numbers on the figure don't key to a LGB stock number. I went into Charles Ro a couple of weeks ago and showed them that diagram. They couldn't help me because the number on the isn't a full LGB number.

Chuck


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh Well, looks like you might have to learn to speak "Deutsch". From what I understand you have to go direct to that other company in Europe for parts now.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack:

I used to speak Deutsch, but that was 60 years ago. I'll try some of the sites that Stan suggested. Fehl danke again.

Chuck


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 08 Oct 2011 01:58 PM 
Thanks Jack:

I have that diagram, or one similar, but numbers on the figure don't key to a LGB stock number. I went into Charles Ro a couple of weeks ago and showed them that diagram. They couldn't help me because the number on the isn't a full LGB number.

Chuck



Chuck -

I have a cross-reference between the item numbers on those LGB spare parts diagram like the one posted and the actual LGB part number if you think that might help.
Just send me or post the LGB reference number of the part you need.
However, I don't understand how Charles Ro is going to be of any help with an LGB part.

Walthers should be able to supply the part since this loco is one of the products they distribute in the US, although.......there is really no guarantee that the part in todays version is identical to the part in your loco.
I also checked with the Modell-land parts listing in Germany - that's where Axel gets many of the LGB replacement parts he sells - but Modell-land doesn't list that part as being available.

I know a few other dealers in Germany who still have a large inventory of old LGB parts but it's hard to get them to look for anything - I can try to see if I can talk them into going through their parts bins if you can't source that part elsewhere.

Knut


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Knut:

For the moment I think that everything is under control. Stan Cedarleaf suggested several dealers who have the part on this side of the pond. Ro sells LGB and has a lot of parts, but without the specific part number they tried, but couldn't help. 


The gears needed are parts #107 in the attached diagram.

LGB figure of drive train on 20892 

Chuck 


Unfortunately the entire PDF came up with the link. You need to go down to page 4 to get to the correct diagram for #107.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Chuck - 

I didn't know that Charles Ro actually carried spare LGB parts at that basic level - good to know. 

In any case: 

That item 107 on the LGB 20892 drawing is LGB part number 20882/145 with the description of Reduction Gear 34/25 teeth P67 

Knut


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut:

Thanks, that is the number I am looking for.

My experience has been that most large scale shops that carried LGB have (had) a stash of parts. 


Chuck


----------

